# Most anticipated 2015 albums?



## celticelk (Dec 12, 2014)

What are you looking forward to hearing next year? Just considering releases scheduled for the first few months of 2015, I'm already starting to amass a pretty exciting (for me, anyway) list:

David Torn
Torche
Sumac
The Decemberists
Blind Idiot God


----------



## Aviator (Dec 12, 2014)

Periphery: Alpha & Omega for sure and then I heard that Iron Maiden are going to release an album this year, but I am not sure about this one ...


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 12, 2014)

A few of mine:
Muse
Incubus (I think they have one in the works...)
Modest Mouse

I'm not super excited for these, but I'll definitely listen:
Periphery
Steven Wilson's new one
Tool


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 12, 2014)

The Black Dahlia Murder and Coheed & Cambria.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 12, 2014)

Sylosis! And I am interested in checking out Periphery's new one. Other than that, I am drawing a blank as to who has new releases planned.


----------



## JustMac (Dec 12, 2014)

^ Sylosis for sure 


Lamb of God, hopefully!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 12, 2014)

Necroph... oh wait.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Dec 12, 2014)

Time II.

Haha.

hahahahahahaha

hahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:'(


----------



## rokket2005 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mew and Marionette


----------



## Basti (Dec 12, 2014)

inb4 Nec-


BucketheadRules said:


> Necroph... oh wait.


Oh well. Let's move along, and then move on...


----------



## wakjob (Dec 12, 2014)

C.O.C with Pepper back.

Mmmmm.... Faith No More? Possibly? Yes Please!!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 12, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder



Have they said that they're releasing something or is this just wishful thinking?

The only 2 that come to mind right now are Abiotics new album and new Disfiguring The Goddess, whether its a new song, EP, album/dual album.


----------



## Zado (Dec 12, 2014)

Blind Guardian


----------



## JD27 (Dec 12, 2014)

wakjob said:


> C.O.C with Pepper back.
> 
> Mmmmm.... Faith No More? Possibly? Yes Please!!!



Is COC with Pepper actually happening or is that wishful thinking? Good call on Faith No More, almost forgot.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 12, 2014)

Pho Guess -- Faith No More


----------



## wakjob (Dec 12, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Is COC with Pepper actually happening or is that wishful thinking? Good call on Faith No More, almost forgot.



Nope. Confirmed. 

CORROSION OF CONFORMITY To Reunite With Pepper Keenan In 2015 - Metal Injection

Reed Mullin: Corrosion Of Conformity To Reunite With Pepper Keenan In 2015 - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## oompa (Dec 12, 2014)

I expect Tool, Ghost, Gojira and FNM releases in 2015 and I am LOVING the thought of it! 

Then we might get some SGM or who knows, Necrimjustkidding. But there will always be an awesome release or two extra every year from a band you already listen to!


----------



## JD27 (Dec 12, 2014)

wakjob said:


> Nope. Confirmed.
> 
> CORROSION OF CONFORMITY To Reunite With Pepper Keenan In 2015 - Metal Injection
> 
> Reed Mullin: Corrosion Of Conformity To Reunite With Pepper Keenan In 2015 - Blabbermouth.net



I don't know how I missed that news. That just makes my year right there!


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't think I've even listened to anything released in 2014 yet.

You guys have WAY WAY WAY WAY more free time on your hands than me, apparently. 

If there's new Maiden though, I'll check it out.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 12, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Have they said that they're releasing something or is this just wishful thinking?


 
Very wishful thinking. Everblack was a 2013 release, so I'm hoping they hit the studio in 2015.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 12, 2014)

Tool
Sleep?
Sumac
Gojira
High on fire



Off the top of my head


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 12, 2014)

Agonist's Eye of Providence and the next QR album.

BRING IT.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 12, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned, a new Tool album is vaporware until I have it in hand/on my hard drive. New Gojira is exciting, though I've yet to get around to *L'Enfant Sauvage*.


----------



## Blitzie (Dec 12, 2014)

Tool.
Steven Wilson.
Metallica(?)

Everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## Lifestalker (Dec 12, 2014)

Arsebreed
Blotted Science
Periphery

That's all I can think of right off. I know there are more I'm forgetting.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 13, 2014)

Obscura
Alkaloid
Tesseract
Blotted Science

Not too psyched about the new Periphery. Seems they've taken the boyband singing to another level.


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 13, 2014)

UH HELLO NEW VEIL OF MAYA ANYONE???


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 13, 2014)

Up to March

Orgasm tier
Blind Guardian

Coitus interruptus tier
Orden Ogan
Thulcandra
Finsterforst

Foreplay tier
Hate
Moonspell
Mechina
Napalm Death
Sylosis
The Crown
Ensiferum
Armageddon
Sotajumala
Venom
Deivos
Stormwitch
The Agonist

Also Angra is out in a bunch of days and I doubt Alkaloid will be out before the end of March, like Veil Of Maya perhaps.
Hopefully the new Carach Angren will be released soon, that would be in the second tier 
Loads to look forward to


----------



## oracles (Dec 13, 2014)

Sumac
Ouroboros
Psycroptic
Deafheaven
Coheed & Cambria
Carach Angren


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm quite stoked to hear new Fear Factory recorded with live drums after waiting since "Mechanize", and completely unironically psyched for the new Coal Chamber to come out...they're coming through The Knitting Factory in Spokane on March 12th of next year with American Head Charge and Filter, and I am so there.


----------



## InfestedRabite (Dec 13, 2014)

Action Bronson - Mr Wonderful


----------



## mgh (Dec 13, 2014)

Lonely Robot- John Mitchell solo project
new Neal Morse
Carach Angren 
hopefully Frost*


----------



## chopeth (Dec 13, 2014)

I had forgotten about Carach Angren 

But also, with the rivalry they seem to bear, I hope they fight for the podium of the best face-melters  : Obscura Vs Alkaloid

other mentioned: Sylosis, Psycroptic, Steven Wilson,

I'd love something new from Wintersun, Necrophagist or Tool but.. 

Finally, as a huge Iron Maiden fan, and considering the terrible last album (imo), I hope there's no more Maiden next year.


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 13, 2014)

Symphony X is in the final stages of recording a new album, that is my wuhu! for 2015.
But well symphony x is not known for their fast paced album releases, so might be out in 2016


----------



## Dayviewer (Dec 13, 2014)

Stoked for:

Periphery
Sylosis
Tesseract (if they'd manage it this year)
Slice The Cake
Breaking Benjamin (has to happen now they're back)

Would listen:

Tremonti (though I really hope it's better than his debut)
Metallica (gonna be hit or miss I guess)
Maiden (I hope it'd be a bit less proggy)
Muse (Would love to if they'd drop all the layers and bombastic stuff)

Other than that, let's see what 2015 can bring us


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 13, 2014)

Periphery's upcoming album
Bilo 4.0 (by David Maxim Micic)
New KsE album? (they said that they are entering studio next year, iirc)
The HAARP Machine, I wish ;_;


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Dec 13, 2014)

Sumac, Sylosis, potentially Tool, and I'm hoping for new Meshuggah and/or Pig Destroyer.


----------



## guy in latvia (Dec 13, 2014)

Definitely Alkaloid, Blind Guardian, and Faith No More.

To be fair, 2014 was so insanely epic, I can't imagine anything will be able to top this in a long time.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Dec 13, 2014)

The only thing I'm really excited for is Periphery's new albums, besides that I can't really think of anything else at the moment.

If Veil of Maya releases a new album I'll take a listen for the instrumentals, not a fan of the new vocalist from what I've heard so far.


----------



## thesnowdog (Dec 13, 2014)

Steve Hackett


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 13, 2014)

Aviator said:


> ...and then I heard that Iron Maiden are going to release an album this year, but I am not sure about this one ...


I use to be a die-hard Maiden fan and even I have learned not to care for anything post-_Dance of Death_.

Thanks to the guy who posted to remind me of new *Deivos*


----------



## Richie666 (Dec 13, 2014)

Steven Wilson, Enslaved, Periphery! I know I'm forgetting something...


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 13, 2014)

Periphery
Tremonti
Steven Wilson
Lamb of God, maybe
Tesseract, maybe

I'm convinced new Tool is never going to happen.


----------



## Deception (Dec 13, 2014)

Periphery
David Maxim Micic
Uneven Structure
Tesseract (if it happens next year)
Muse


----------



## Lifestalker (Dec 13, 2014)

Deception said:


> Periphery
> David Maxim Micic
> Uneven Structure
> Tesseract (if it happens next year)
> Muse



Jaysus Crust, how did I forget Muse!?  lol


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 13, 2014)

I've heard millings of a new Deftones album dropping sometime in 2015, so that's definitely pretty high on the list along with Uneven Structure and Tesseract (if it happens).


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 13, 2014)

Blitzie said:


> Everything else is irrelevant.


Pfff. You don't know what you're missing.

Me: Steven Wilson, Gojira, don't know how much else, as I'm still playing catch-up with the oughts. Yes, that's not a typo, I'm still like 5 years behind.

I'll be ready for my best of 2009...soon...ish...


----------



## Sofos (Dec 14, 2014)

Melechesh
Be'lakor
Hate

And whatever Devin Townsend decides to come out with.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 14, 2014)

Faith No More has me equally excited and nervous. Angel Dust is one of my all time favorite albums, but also seemed to be an insurmountable peak. We'll see.
Gojira I have full confidence in. Napalm Death are typically on point.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Dec 14, 2014)

Definitely The Safety Fire. Maybe Sevendust and Fear Factory (though as much as I love them they've both been hit or miss for a while now).


----------



## akinari (Dec 14, 2014)

Veil of Maya, Glass Cloud, Black Sheep Wall, (maybe) Disfiguring the Goddess, Blind Idiot God and Starkweather. I'm really, really bad at keeping up with bands though.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 14, 2014)

Blotted science and Steven Wilson all the way. Is there any word on a new dillinger escape plan album by the way?


----------



## Necrocous (Jan 3, 2015)

Enslaved, Sylosis, Fear Factory, Periphery


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 3, 2015)

From the bands that have already posted plans for a new album:
INQUISITION!!
Symphony X
Gorod
Alkaloid
Obscura
Carach Angren
The Gentle Storm (Arjen Lucassen)
Blotted "frakin" Science

Things that I would love to hear:
Adagio
Ayreon
Winds or Arcturus =(
Deathspell Omega


----------



## celticelk (Jan 3, 2015)

Neurosis is apparently planning to record a new album early this year, so that's definitely going on the list. And they'll be touring! Possibly to Detroit! \m/


----------



## yellowv (Jan 3, 2015)

The correct answer is Faith no More.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 3, 2015)

Definitely Periphery (already pre-ordered) 

Deftones and Tesseract, keeping my fingers crossed! 

BTBAM is supposed to go into the studio this month, maybe something by next holiday season? I hope! 



I find the music I'm wiling to spend money and listening time on keeps getting smaller...


----------



## icos211 (Jan 3, 2015)

Tool.

Anything else good is just a happy surprise to me.


----------



## Augmatted (Jan 3, 2015)

Periphery, Slice the Cake, Between the Buried and Me, David Maxim Micic (hopefully), Haken (maybe?)


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 3, 2015)

I can't wait to hear the new Fear Factory album


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 3, 2015)

Lots of good stuff already mentioned, but here's a few others:

Sarpanitum: Blessed Be My Brothers -first full length. These guys are stupid good.
Wormed
Portal
High On Fire
Leviathan
Hammers of Misfortune
Maruta


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 3, 2015)

Guys...*MELECHESH* or better defined, how to be groovy as hell without the need of extra strings


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 3, 2015)

Gojira
Meshuggah
7 horns 7 eyes
Threat signal
Fear factory
Teramaze
Feared (and/or eldvag)
Abiotic
The bloodline (formerly dirge within)
And this is doubtful but I always hope for a disturbed reunion.

And maybe new necrophagist


----------



## wankerness (Jan 3, 2015)

rokket2005 said:


> Mew and Marionette



Mew's finally going to record something? I've been looking at their site every few months for years now and it just looked dead. They do a few shows a year, but that's about it. Plus, they released a greatest hits, which is never a good sign, especially for an underground band with only a handful of albums!

Ah, I see, it's on their like...second tier site and was just announced January 1st. Well, ABOUT TIME. Their last album is probably in my top 10 or 20 albums of all time.


----------



## bulb (Jan 3, 2015)

I have to say that I am really happy to see so many people who are excited for the new Periphery albums, I know I have never been so impatient for one of our releases to finally come out, so I really do hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## esp_eraser (Jan 3, 2015)

Faith no more, Napalm death, Psycroptic, Testament, Fear Factory, Prong, oh and Pissing Razors 

Im sure there will be many more but im not across as much these days.

Looking forward to discovering new music from new bands this year


----------



## gigawhat (Jan 3, 2015)

Between the Buried and Me
Gorod
The Black Dahlia Murder
Meshuggah
Portal
Modest Mouse



What?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2015)

Meshuggah, Carach Angren, and Tigran Hamasyan.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2015)

August Burns Red
Periphery
Kendrick Lamar


----------



## ngrungebb91 (Jan 3, 2015)

#Juggernautbandwagon. 

Cant wait!!!


----------



## allshallperishfan (Jan 3, 2015)

Peripherys stuff doesnt vibe with me. Good musicians but I don't dig the music style or vocals.

Ovids Withering will shit blood upon you all. Prepare for their new release!


----------



## Negav (Jan 3, 2015)

I didn't like Periphery when I first heard them (many years ago). I gave them a chance and they are one of my favorite bands along with Animals As Leaders and Circa Survive.


----------



## gunch (Jan 3, 2015)

Mithras

Decrepit Birth maybe maybe maybe??


----------



## celticelk (Jan 3, 2015)

Also looks like we might get a new Eagle Twin this year; that'd definitely be a high point for me.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 3, 2015)

allshallperishfan said:


> Periphery can SMD. Good musicians but I don't dig the music style or vocals or the 20 beautiful $10,000 custom guitars that Misha seems to get new everyday.
> 
> Ovids Withering will shit blood upon you all. Prepare for their new release!



oh f_u_ck off with that attitude dude


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 3, 2015)

The Agonist - Eye of Providence. Comes our mid February. Excited.


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2015)

Coheed & Cambria
Gojira
Meshuggah
Napalm Death
Obscura
Symphony X

It's a good thing I checked this thread because I haven't had a clue who's got albums coming up for the next year


----------



## spilla (Jan 4, 2015)

Plini's next release... and i think Every Hour Kills will be releasing something too!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jan 4, 2015)

For me, I'm really hyped for:
-Warp Prism - Anima
-Pryapisme - Futurologie EP
-Tigran Hamasyan - Mockroot
-Slice The Cake - Odyssey To The West
-Alkaloid - The Malkuth Grimoire
-Amia Venera Landscape - Visions
-Mad Essence - Rehumanization


----------



## will_shred (Jan 4, 2015)

Lamb of God, Tool, Gojira, and TBH i'm really looking forward to my band putting out another album or two this year.


----------



## Shimme (Jan 4, 2015)

Plini, full length Chon, BTBAM, Gojira, and Blind Guardian I'm all looking forward too, I'm sure I'll enjoy the new periphery, and I'd love it if there really was FNM. Also there's been more rumors then normal of an incoming Tool record. Could be a really good year for progressive metal.


----------



## porknchili (Jan 4, 2015)

In no order:

Periphery
Symphony X
Slice The Cake
Adagio
Gorod 
Ovid's Withering
Heavy Metal Ninjas
Gods of Eden
Solution .45
The Zenith Passage
Necrophagist? One can only hope, right?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 4, 2015)

silverabyss said:


> Mithras
> 
> Decrepit Birth maybe maybe maybe??



OOOOOO new Mithras should be stellar! 

Bill told me at the SummerS Laughter show that we should expect something by summer. Matt is really taking his time writing and re-writing riffs. Some may say that's over thinking, but that's how the last two albums came about, and they ruled. There is zero urgency to get it out but rather focus on getting it right. Anything is better than waiting for Necrophagist...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 4, 2015)

Obscura, Alkaloid, Psycroptic, a lot


----------



## fps (Jan 4, 2015)

Tool, Corrosion Of Conformity, Torche, High On Fire, Metallica, Psycroptic.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 4, 2015)

Wait, is there seriously a new Ovid's Withering for 2015? Hopefully that means I can see them live soon. 

I'm hoping for new Dying Fetus and Nile, but I haven't seen any news on either of those. It's been 3 years since DFs last album though.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the new Requiem for the Nemesis Legion entitled "Oblivion Mortuary".





Hint: kidding.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm looking forward to that new Fear Factory album...oddly enough, it will also be called "Obsolete". and will be released on the 7th of never...I hope they don't use programmed drums on this one!


----------



## Mattykoda (Jan 4, 2015)

Periphery
Bilo 4.0
Plini
Sithy Aye 
While she sleeps

Hopefully section
Northlane
Disperse
Scale the summit
Lithium Dawn
Modern Day Babylon
Deftones


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 4, 2015)

Really excited for the new Enslaved. Maybe some Coheed as well. Definitely not for the new Periphery, I enjoyed their debut but the rest has really been balls. Was hoping it would be good but thr new singles didn't do anything for me


----------



## jr1092 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lamb of God - the lyrical content written in jail should be interesting
Veil of Maya
Periphery
Gojira


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jan 4, 2015)

Newly incoming: ENTHEOS

<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/fr_CA/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1575591065989419" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1575591065989419">Message sur le babillard</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/entheosband">ENTHEOS</a>.</div></div>

EDIT: Welp... the forum doesn't like embeds. Try this link.


----------



## sessionswan (Jan 4, 2015)

Run The Jewels 3 and I'm really hoping that The Red Chord releases something new this year


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 5, 2015)

Entheos is going to be epic





I would be astounded if the red chord put out something new


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jan 5, 2015)

Jenny Death 

Also new Periphery, Tigran, Btbam, Toe, Kendrick Lamar, The Safety Fire


----------



## stevexc (Jan 5, 2015)

New Winterhorde. So much.

Also BTBAM, Blind Guardian, and FNM.


----------



## Sparkplug (Jan 5, 2015)

Limp Bizkit!






shitstorm in 3..2..1..


----------



## IanCBoss (Jan 5, 2015)

Periphery and Parkway Drive


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jan 5, 2015)

Humanity's Last Breath EP- This will be the best produced metal release this year, I'm sure of it. Unbelievably excited for this one. 
Ovid's Withering 
Sylosis
Erra

Hopefully: Parkway Drive, vildhjarta, Tesseract, August Burns Red, Northlane. Can't be sure because it's all based off time since their last albums and vague internet gossip.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 5, 2015)

Tool and Scale the Summit hopefully.

But I already preordered Shattered Skies  Much groove to be had here.


----------



## vilk (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm pretty pumped for Enslaved.
Hopefully Arcturus puts out that album they said they were working on last year.
Last time I saw Armed For Apocalypse I was talking to they guys and apparently they've got something going that should be out this year.
DSO? Doesn't seem too unfathomable.
Boris will probably do some stuff. They never stop.
Hopefully Sleep makes some more music.
Faith No More? What the heck is that even gonna be like? But I wont write it off--some bands come back from the dead sounding even better.
Heard rumor that King Diamond is putting out a new one this year, too


----------



## Decipher (Jan 6, 2015)

1. Coal Chamber
2. Fear Factory
3. Hopefully a new Ion Dissonance album will come out after the song they released last month
4. Deftones
5. Gojira
6. Tool (hopefully)
7. Lamb of God


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 6, 2015)

I forgot: Hate Eternal. It will be a blast, either way.


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 6, 2015)

No ....ing Zodiac. the teaser songs are pure sickness slamming pit riffment and hopefully they'll start a trend of moshcore bands playing slamz. Also that new Xibalba joint is gonna be hard as fuuuuuck


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 6, 2015)

Solution .45


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 6, 2015)

Leviathan - "Scar Sighted" will probably top everything for me this year.


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ryan knight confirmed that TBDM are working on a new album. Saw an Instagram video of a teaser. I'm so hyped!


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jan 7, 2015)

*PROBABLY 2015:*
tesseract
gojira
corelia
uneven structure
aliases

*FINGERS CROSSED:*
chimp spanner?
anup sastry?
skyharbor?
meshuggah?
bibio?
scale the summit?
sikth?
vildhjarta?
plini?

ALSO: is the new Periphery album really Alpha and Omega? that was the name of the Danza 4 album...


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jan 7, 2015)

New Ghost Bath, Leviathan, and Wormlust are what I'm excited about


----------



## JD27 (Jan 7, 2015)

Another one to add to my list. Just saw Textures are going to release an album for 2015. I really liked their last album, "Dualism" a lot.


----------



## Captastic (Jan 7, 2015)

The Absence
Peter Joseph's Solo album
Symphony X


----------



## chopeth (Jan 7, 2015)

*Meshuggah, Slayer, Testament and More Set to Release New Albums in 2015*

2015 is gearing up to be quite a year in the metal world, as the latest announcement from Nuclear Blast confirmed that new records from several guitar-heavy titans are set to drop within the next 12 months.

Among many releases, the label highlighted Slayer, Testament and Meshuggah as its top representatives.

Furthermore, Immolation, Nile, All Shall Perish, Fear Factory, Blind Guardian and Nightwish are also set to deliver the goods in 2015.

Most of the mentioned groups haven't presented any fresh stuff for at least three years, making the timing just right for a dose of new tunes.

The remaining acts mentioned in the announcement include Enslaved, Sylosis, Melechesh, Brujeria and Battle Beast. Make sure to check out the official web store for more details.

Meshuggah, Slayer, Testament and More Set to Release New Albums in 2015 | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 7, 2015)

Alkaloid
Angra
The Aristocrats
Blotted Science
CHON
Little Tybee
Mithras
Periphery
Symphony X
Tigran Hamasyan


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 7, 2015)

New BTBAM now too!


----------



## Brodessa (Jan 7, 2015)

JENNY DEATH WHEN.
Between the Buried and Me.
Hopefully new Vildhjarta.
Portal.
Scale the Summit would be killer.
Veil of Maya
CHON.
Meshuggah would be sweet.
Nile will surely be cool to listen to.
Pretty hype for the new Jordan Mason Horse Museum album.
Slice the Cake, for sure.
And I'm always happy to get new Coheed and Cambria. 
(Could still find more to be excited about haha.)


----------



## AnP Hardcore (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm just here waiting for a new Parkway Drive album


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 8, 2015)

Tool and Metallica - i know, pretty standard fare.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Jan 8, 2015)

Drew Peterson - "Zero Mantra" will finally be out.


----------



## fps (Jan 8, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Tool and Metallica - i know, pretty standard fare.



I still get excited about releases by big bands, even ones that aren't my absolute favourites like Slayer.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 9, 2015)

Cain's Offering, Nightwish... that's all I got.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 9, 2015)

Ion Dissonance
Hate Eternal
Deathspell Omega


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 9, 2015)

Captastic said:


> The Absence
> Peter Joseph's Solo album
> Symphony X



Im anxious for all of those too!


----------



## jwade (Jan 10, 2015)

Torche - Restarter
Failure - untitled/no release date scheduled as of yet
Clutch - expected as per band statements last year
Queens of the Stone Age - expected as per band statements last year
Faith No More - title still unannounced
Father John Misty - I Love You, Honeybear
Great Lake Swimmers - no title/release date yet
Open Hand - Weirdo


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, Nile and Suffocation are planning a tour of Europe this fall, September/October time frame according to Facebook. This, most importantly, follows the release of their 8th studio album.

So we have new Nile forthcoming. I like Nile a lot. I know what to expect, and I dig it. I liked the song arrangements on the last record but the production was too thin for my tastes in complimenting their brutality. But they are better off without a super produced sound. Hoping for In Their Darkened Shrines like dirtiness!

That will be one seriously brutal tour for you lucky Euro SOBs!


----------



## NTMAD8R22 (Jan 12, 2015)

New Winery Dogs and Symphony X are all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Capntoolbox (Jan 13, 2015)

Soilwork
Injested
Dark tranquility
Lamb of god
Meshuggah
Nile


----------



## MikeH (Jan 14, 2015)

Harm's Way (#1. Everything else in no order)
No Zodiac (already out, even better than expected)
Xibalba
Ingested
Cult Leader
Bermuda
Thy Art Is Murder
Fit For An Autopsy


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 15, 2015)

New Riverside announced!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 24, 2015)

So far I had

Serious Black, awesome unexpected surprise, mix of hard rock, German power, AOR

Marduk, really solid black metal album, they mixed they're more groovy dark stuff and fastest blast really well

Napalm Death, you can't go wrong with them if you like what they do

Black Debbath, a solid record of good fun stoner

Angra, a wonderful gem even if I didn't aprreciate the new singer so much

Orden Ogan, they simplified their very riff oriented german power metal a little bit but they made the sound more obscure, so love this album

Blind Guardian, the new album is maybe not the masterpiece I was hoping for, but there's so much stuff some band would make a discography out of it; loads of quality but at times the songs feel disjointed

Finsterforst, I think that in the space of 4 album they become the best Extreme Folk Metal band out there; the new record is so big, powerful and rich that it simply leaves you in awe


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 28, 2015)

New material from David Maxim Micic


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jan 28, 2015)

Is there any confirmed news of a 2015 Deathspell Omega album? I see a couple people posting that.


----------



## RoRo56 (Jan 28, 2015)

Gojira
Heights
And So I Watch You From Afar
Tesseract
The HAARP Machine (a man can dream haha)
Deftones
Deafheaven

I've lost interest in Trivium and Born of Osiris after their previous releases, so it'll be interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 28, 2015)

Tool? lol


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 29, 2015)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this but: Dead Planet by Oceano

There best stuff yet.


----------



## 7soundz (Jan 29, 2015)

Deftones
Dream Theater
Joe Satriani
Tesseract
(Possibly a new Steve Vai record)
(Possibly a new Breaking Benjamin record)


----------



## Ambit (Jan 29, 2015)

Tool
Deftones 
CHON
Steven Wilson (Undoubtedly will be amazing)


----------



## psychosphere95 (Jan 29, 2015)

coheed and cambria and hopefully new tesseract


----------



## EdgeC (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not 100% sure what's coming out but would love some new:

Katatonia
Swallow The Sun
Tool
Gojira
Twelve Foot Ninja
Dimmu Borgir
Psycroptic
Karnivool
Draconian
Antrhax


----------



## turbo_4i4ka (Jan 30, 2015)

Hm, the list is quite big, but if any of these showed up this year, I would be more than happy:

New Chimp Spanner;
Full Above The Earth album;
New David Maxim Micic (seriously, this guy is a beast);
New Deely;
New Disperse;
New Haken;
New Mestis album;
New Plini;
New Piotrek Gruszka;
New Twelve Foot Ninja (really digged these guys when they first came out, the synergy between the different styles that they use is superb, at least IMO);
New Tesseract;
New Babymetal (yes, I am not ashamed of mentioning them, these guys and gals rock! ).

There are some others, but I think that's my current priority list.


----------



## deltast0rm (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't know if anyone's brought up Arcane Roots, they're a math-rock-esque band from England and they're _fantastic_. I don't think I've listened to an album as much as I have their debut record, I'm buzzing for their new album this year. You'd be surprised how huge a live band with one guitarist playing a tele can sound.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sylosis and Periphery were my main ones, but they're out now. Snagged the Sylosis one today & it's their best since Conclusion of an Age 

Another is a band I used to be into like 8 years ago when they first started out. They've had a crappy past few years, but seem like they may redeem themselves this time. Very symphonic & eerie. Their first album probably had the biggest impact on how I create music than anything else, really introduced me to that kind of eerie symphonic metal sound.


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 7, 2015)

Blotted Science
Chastain


----------



## jemfloral (Feb 7, 2015)

Plini
Scale the Summit
Tesseract
Dream Theatre
Jose Macario


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 9, 2015)

EdgeC said:


> I'm not 100% sure what's coming out but would love some new:
> 
> Katatonia
> Swallow The Sun
> ...


 

There will be new Draconian. I've been following their Facebook page. I'm hoping for some good Gothic/Funeral Doom this year, and these guys never disappoint, even though their last two are not their best, but not bad. 

Likewise on Facebook: Shape of Despair. They are touring again, and have been writing new material.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 9, 2015)

Arcturus wrote on facebook they finished recording the new album.
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## vilk (Feb 10, 2015)

weeeeew Arcturus! I thought ICS Vortex did awesome on the last album, so I think this new one will be great. I just hope it's super chill like the one before it


----------



## Djenterator (Feb 10, 2015)

Tesseract's new album with Daniel Tompkins should be interesting!


----------



## vilk (Feb 10, 2015)

Sunn O))) is also supposed to be putting out a new album and tour it. That show I will not miss.


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 11, 2015)

So far for me its got to be.

Ensiferum
Enslaved
Nightwish
Gojira
Wintersun - Got to keep hoping on that one.
Moonsorrow


----------



## trashed (Feb 11, 2015)

hands down All Shall Perish


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 17, 2015)

Since many are intersted, in this page there's the stream of the new FOOKKING CARACH ANGREN album!!!
CARACH ANGREN: ascolta "This Is No Fairytale" in anteprima su Metalitalia.com! | Metalitalia.com


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 18, 2015)

And new Dodheimsgard too on March 16th...
http://soundcloud.com/peaceville/dhg-aphelion-void-from-a-umbra-omega


----------



## Ibzzus (Feb 18, 2015)

Give me a Tool album and I will die happy


----------



## NorCal_Val (Feb 18, 2015)

celticelk said:


> What are you looking forward to hearing next year? Just considering releases scheduled for the first few months of 2015, I'm already starting to amass a pretty exciting (for me, anyway) list:
> 
> David Torn
> Blind Idiot God



These.


----------



## stuglue (Feb 19, 2015)

Looking forward to the new Mordred album, first release since 1994. Bring the funk metal boys.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 19, 2015)

Obscura are also releasing an album this year. Can't wait.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 19, 2015)

Disarmonia Mundi!!!


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 19, 2015)

TesseracT


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Now I know that this is actually coming out for sure it is my most hyped album.


Somewhere between queen and btbam


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Feb 20, 2015)

August Burns Red


----------



## Crispyfresh95 (Feb 20, 2015)

Blotted Science
Corelia !


----------



## vilk (Feb 20, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> And new Dodheimsgard too on March 16th...
> http://soundcloud.com/peaceville/dhg-aphelion-void-from-a-umbra-omega



Holy wtf!

I can't listen to that right now because I'm at work. And actually I felt that Supervillain Outcast was pretty disappointing

But I always have a special place in my heart for their Satanic Art EP. The piano intro and outro is so spooky, and Traces of Reality is such a ....ing evil and moreover intense black metal song.


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 23, 2015)

Blotted Science would be nice! ^

Paul Wardingham - The Human Affliction.. I am in dire need of some new shred.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 26, 2015)

Finally a release date...May 6th.
Fans will recognize whose guitar it is


----------



## ncfiala (Feb 26, 2015)

Blotted Science
High on Fire
Sleep


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone listen to the new alkaloid record?


----------



## kylea1 (Feb 26, 2015)

ERRA's full length with the new vocalist (may be 2016??)

august burns red

TesseracT

Thy art is murder

i thinkkk thats it so far haha


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Feb 26, 2015)

kylea1 said:


> ERRA's full length with the new vocalist (may be 2016??)
> 
> august burns red
> 
> ...



100% accurate

I would also add the new Parkway Drive album to be perfect


----------



## DiezelMonster (Feb 26, 2015)

Mithras, On Strange Loops.


That is all.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 26, 2015)

DiezelMonster said:


> Mithras, On Strange Loops.
> 
> 
> That is all.



Before Mithras:




This is blowing up my speakers. I'm happy.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Feb 26, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Before Mithras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have not heard of this, Thank you. Now it is going to blow up my speakers!

.... yes.


----------



## celticelk (Mar 14, 2015)

A few more I'm looking forward to:

Minsk
Royal Thunder
Shakhtyor
Windhand
Sonar


----------



## oompa (Mar 14, 2015)

stuglue said:


> Looking forward to the new Mordred album, first release since 1994. Bring the funk metal boys.



i love putting on that bass groove on "Crash" now and then, always gets me going


----------



## isispelican (Mar 14, 2015)

Arcturus 
Jakub Zytecki
David Maxim Micic
Veil of Maya
Meshuggah


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 16, 2015)

Disarmonia Mundi
Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone who is interested in death metal should checkout Alkaloid. Former Obscura, necrophagist and Noneuclid members form this amazing supergroup!

Alkaloid, 'The Malkuth Grimoire' - Exclusive Album Stream


----------



## joshsaampson (Mar 19, 2015)

Lately for me it would have to be the new Deftones album. With the recent news that they've taken a new direction I am eager to hear it. Tool obviously is up there but that album has taken enough of my anticipation over the past few years I wont give it any more until I see a release date!


----------



## Funky D (Mar 19, 2015)

^All the above^ and Shokran


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Mar 19, 2015)

I think the new Tremonti album, _Cauterize_, is going to be awesome. I loved _All I Was_, and if the teaser video is any indication, this one will be another solid output.





*Edit for broken Youtube link...it's still not loading on my computer, so if you want to check out the song, go here


----------



## JustMac (Mar 19, 2015)

Between
Between the
Between the Buried
Between the Buried and
Between the Buried and Me

x100000


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 19, 2015)

JustMac said:


> Between
> Between the
> Between the Buried
> Between the Buried and
> ...



Since i just found out about it today, I concur...this x100000000000000


----------



## Trashgreen (Mar 20, 2015)

*Motörhead*

*Testament*

*Anthrax*

*Paradox*

*Heathen*

*Dark Angel*


----------



## drmosh (Mar 20, 2015)

Is GOJIRA releasing a new one?
if so, then that


----------



## Hallic (Mar 21, 2015)

Uneven structure's La Partition

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/unevenstructure/la-partition-demo-teaser[/SC]


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm hoping that Van Halen, Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Slayer, Kiss and Children of Bodom either A) announce that they are beginning to work on an album, B) are close to completely an album, and/or C) have a set date to release an album.


----------



## Necris (Mar 21, 2015)

Dödfödd - Demo 15
Clandestine Blaze - New Golgotha Rising


That's pretty much it so far unless it's confirmed that the new Defeated Sanity album will come out this year. I know they were in the studio.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Mar 22, 2015)

Between the Buried and Me


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 22, 2015)

Dream Theater

I heard they're recording a new album this year, though I don't know if they'll get it released in 2015


----------



## goherpsNderp (Mar 23, 2015)

Hallic said:


> Uneven structure's La Partition
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/unevenstructure/la-partition-demo-teaser[/SC]



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYUM that sounds just lovely!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Mar 23, 2015)

Dorje's debut full lenght and Uneven Structure's next album


----------

